# Reverse stamping/ creating your own decals



## Christa W (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey nail stamping fanatics!  Awhile back I had seen a technique and totally forgot about it until this morning.  It's called reverse stamping.  I think it's going to be my go to way for nail art from here on out. 

What is reverse stamping? 

There are 2 ways to do reverse stamping.  Essentially what it means is instead of painting your nails then stamping on them, you stamp the design on your stamp then color it in or stamping the image on a piece of parchment or sandwich baggie over a layer of clear polish and then coloring it in.

It's a very simple and easy way to create your own decals.  This process is not new by any means just new to me.  Here's what I did.

I taped a quart sized freezer bag to my table then drew out some squares so I could see where the designs would go.  I then painted a clear top coat inside and let dry





I them stamped some images I wanted to fill in.  Keep in mine what you paint first is seen first because what you are looking at is the back.  Once that dries you clear coat it again.  After that is dry you can lift it off with a tweezers.  Mine ripped at first.  I think because I forgot the second clear coat. 

Here is a butterfly image painted the backside. 





Now here it is flipped over so you see what is on the front side.





Then if your nail polish is tacky, arrange it on your nail.  If not like mine were, apply a clear top coat and then place on your nail.  It feels weird!!! 





Next you trim off any excess you have (you can do some trimming before it's on the nail too if its a smaller design.  I didn't because this was my first time and I wasn't sure how much I would need to grab it.

Then since it's all polish just cleanup with a brush dipped in acetone or remover... and TADA!!!

Sorry the picture sucks.





I can't believe I never did this before.  I top coated it again once it was on my finger.  I have no idea about it's staying power though, I fear it's going to peel off my fingers too.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 6, 2013)

Here are some more.  Please forgive the terrible clean up.





I chose way too dark backgrounds and fumbled a bit with application.  It's going to take some getting used to but OMG is this fun!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

This looks great. I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 8, 2013)

Forgot to post this.  Here's the full mani of apple pie I wore to see the opening of Les MisÃ©rables last night that my friend was playing Javert in.

This picture does not do the China Glaze Ruby Pumps any justice but shows just how well the decals can work.





Wear on it was good too.  I only took it off because I was working on trying other decals.


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow ..this is so awesome! I'm definitely going to try this out. Thanks for the tutorial, @Christa W


----------



## Ilma Yvette (Nov 10, 2013)

> Hey nail stamping fanatics!Â  Awhile back I had seen a technique and totally forgot about it until this morning.Â  It's called reverse stamping.Â  I think it's going to be my go to way for nail art from here on out.Â  What is reverse stamping?Â  There are 2 ways to do reverse stamping.Â  Essentially what it means is instead of painting your nails then stamping on them, you stamp the design on your stamp then color it in or stamping the image on a piece of parchment or sandwich baggie over a layer of clear polish and then coloring it in. It's a very simple and easy way to create your own decals.Â  This process is not new by any means just new to me.Â  Here's what I did. I taped a quart sized freezer bag to my table then drew out some squares so I could see where the designs would go.Â  I then painted a clear top coat inside and let dry
> 
> I them stamped some images I wanted to fill in.Â  Keep in mine what you paint first is seen first because what you are looking at is the back.Â  Once that dries you clear coat it again.Â  After that is dry you can lift it off with a tweezers.Â  Mine ripped at first.Â  I think because I forgot the second clear coat.Â  Here is a butterfly image painted the backside.Â
> 
> ...


Wow this is amazing!! So much better than paying $10 for those decals that don't even last lol!! Def gonna try this on my and my daughters nails. Thanks


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 13, 2013)

@Christa W Thank-you so much for describing this. It is such a neat concept. I'm curious whether you've tried many plastics or whether you're sticking with a specific type. Also, do you re-topcoat it when you put it on the nail, or just leave it 'glued' on with what was underneath. And have you tried to transfer by taking the image with the plastic and placing it on the nail or is it fairly easy to manipulate after removing it from the plastic? Thanks!


----------



## skylite (Nov 13, 2013)

This is a really great idea ! I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W Thank-you so much for describing this. It is such a neat concept. I'm curious whether you've tried many plastics or whether you're sticking with a specific type. Also, do you re-topcoat it when you put it on the nail, or just leave it 'glued' on with what was underneath. And have you tried to transfer by taking the image with the plastic and placing it on the nail or is it fairly easy to manipulate after removing it from the plastic? Thanks!
I have not tried any other plastic than the cheap ziploc bags in my pantry I got from Walmart.  I did read somewhere that a piece of waxed paper works well too which I would love.  I use one in cake decorating and candy making too so it's logical.  I brought a big piece upstairs to try but haven't gotten a chance to yet.  I do add topcoat when I am done. It's pretty easy to manipulate.  The apple pie manicure I trimmed them up pretty nicely and as long as the polish is completely dry you are fine.  (like overnight).  I tried some sugar skulls that curled on me because I only let them dry for 30 min.  Supposedly you can keep them awhile as long at they don't get brittle and dry.  I have a cityscape I made that is still good and just sitting on my desk.  Well as long as it stays cat hair free anyway. 

I noticed that I moved the plastic bag to another table and wasn't as careful placing it, I got ripples in it.  That is bad for them.  I think the wax paper is going to be a better option because it's flat.  My baggie is a freezer bag so it's got both sides, I never thought to cut it... I probably should.  It does crinkle a little.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

This whole process fascinates me. I will have to try this someday.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I taped a quart sized freezer bag to my table then drew out some squares so I could see where the designs would go.  I then painted a clear top coat inside and let dry
Inside?  Inside the bag?  I'm stoopid and I don't get what you mean by this.  Please explain to the dumbass and type slowly.


----------



## skylite (Nov 14, 2013)

> > Â  I taped a quart sized freezer bag to my table then drew out some squares so I could see where the designs would go.Â  I then painted a clear top coat inside and let dry
> 
> 
> Inside? Â Inside the bag? Â I'm stoopid and I don't get what you mean by this. Â Please explain to the dumbass and type slowly.


I think inside the squares she drew? Maybe


----------



## lissa1307 (Nov 14, 2013)

cute! i never thought to do a full nail decal this way, i've done lots of small decals like this when i'm too lazy to paint anything on my fingers..or having a really bad lefty/righty day.lol i'll have to try the full nail, custom nail strips and a heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think inside the squares she drew? Maybe
Um, yeah.  That would probably be it.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um, yeah.  That would probably be it.  




Yup.  That's what I meant.


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This whole process fascinates me. I will have to try this someday.
I'm in exactly that same boat.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 14, 2013)

So I had to redo my office due to some work equipment I may or may not be getting soon and I have had to drive to the office 55+ miles each way for this entire week.  So glad to be home again. SOOOOO... with that being said.  I had some extra tables that I decided would be turned into an art station.  Now, this means I have to keep my cats off of it however, I am setting up a permanent section for this particular function and I am going to see how it works on wax paper hopefully by Sunday because Saturday is my honey's birthday and I can't very well sit around doing nail art all day... OR CAN I???  I can't wait to share the results with you guys.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 21, 2013)

I did my first stamp using the waxed paper vs the plastic baggie and I like it better.  It allowed me to get a thinner more even coat that was super flat and almost had the same type of texture/finish that the waxed paper does as well.  Makes sense.  I had my first "oops" moment too realizing that I was doing a design that was in fact now reversed and it was a Nintendo controller so it's not like you can get away with that.  I think I would like to try it by coloring on the stamp directly so it won't be reversed.  I ordered a few cheap plates off Ebay today with some good designs that could really be filled in.  I have been doing some practicing on other people to try and get better too.  I can't wait to keep making these.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

[@]Christa W[/@] I want you to know that I have nothing to add to this right now, but I read everything you are posting and plan to try this after the holidays. I should have my make up/ nail area up and ready in my first bedroom by then, instead of spread out on the dining room table and in my closet. So please continue to share your process! I thank you for posting it!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 24, 2013)

I decided today to try the stamper method for those images you don't want reversed.  This process will take a considerable longer amount of time in the long run because you can't mass produce them like you could if you were stamping to paper. 





Stamp image on stamper and fill in design.  I took the letter "I" out as well as the heart the cord was making.  It's tricky doing it this way because the design is incredibly fragile and can come off the stamper fairly easy.





Once try clear coat and let that dry.  Then peel it off starting around the edges and working your way in.  This one came off really easy.





Now you have your decal.  This one was a bit sloppy because I didn't realize that it was so fragile and I kind of slopped the red on.  I will be far more careful next time.





Apply as normal.  I trimmed this one down then clear coat on top.  I didn't really bother trying to center this or even apply it well I was just doing it for a tutorial/ example before I took this mani off.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 25, 2013)

I know some of you already saw this in the "nail polish you are wearing right now" thread but I wanted to put it here because it's relevant to the thread.  His nose/lips area is a little smudged.  Sometimes I have noticed that new polish smudges or bleeds the stamp when it's on the plastic.  I am not sure if this is also the case on waxed paper or not or if it's the polish itself that causes this effect but other than that little flaw and the issues I had moving him once he was on my nail, this was one of my favorite stamps to date.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 25, 2013)

Here's another done on the stamper.  I like doing it this way too.  Again my impatience killed the application but the decal was flawless.





This was after I peeled it and turned it over already





I didn't wait long enough and I streaked it using a cheap top coat.  I could kick myself.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

[@]Christa W[/@]. I love that you do decals of psy and south park.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in love with that monarch wing. My nails are never long enough to pull something like that off though. I love the idea of making my own decals though, this was awesome.


----------



## TonFrantastic (Nov 28, 2013)

Ahhh thank you so much for this. I bought a stamping set about 3 months ago and I have only used it once...i'm kind of a perfectionist when it comes to my nails and it never worked perfect every time. 

I am sure going to try this way as I can make them exactly as I want before putting them onto my nails!


----------



## roskandy (Nov 29, 2013)

I might be being silly, but for the plastic bag technique, are you attaching the bag to your nail? Or does the nail polish peel off?


----------



## Christa W (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roskandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I might be being silly, but for the plastic bag technique, are you attaching the bag to your nail? Or does the nail polish peel off?
The polish peels off.  Quite easily actually.  I am really preferring the on the stamp method these days though.  I have been making a bunch for later, just have to figure out how to store them.


----------



## roskandy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The polish peels off.  Quite easily actually.  I am really preferring the on the stamp method these days though.  I have been making a bunch for later, just have to figure out how to store them. 
Ooh, yay! I'll def try this. Pretty cool technique!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's another done on the stamper.  I like doing it this way too.  Again my impatience killed the application but the decal was flawless.





This was after I peeled it and turned it over already
@Christa W So you are making this on the stamper? Can you give more details? I just made some reverse decals today and I'm looking forward to trying them out!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 3, 2013)

I am going to make a quick video to clarify.  I have 2 different methods that I have been using.


----------



## bowsandnails (Dec 6, 2013)

I want to do this! Every time I try it, it doesn't work. I always rip it, or it just doesn't go on. One day I will master it, yours look amazing!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bowsandnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to do this! Every time I try it, it doesn't work. I always rip it, or it just doesn't go on. One day I will master it, yours look amazing!
Why thank you.  I have a video coming once I get around to editing it.  My normal camera is on the fritz so I have to use a different one to do it.  I mess up a lot but thankfully when I am doing it on the stamper or plastic I can just make another one and it's easier than trying to stamp on my nails and make a mistake.  Sometimes I just walk away and then come back later!!!


----------



## bowsandnails (Dec 6, 2013)

That's awesome! I will subscribe to you, I'm bowsnnails on Youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myzeri (Dec 13, 2013)

I am so trying this some time soon. Now I can use the stamping plates I have that have been collecting dust that I can't figure out.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bowsandnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to do this! Every time I try it, it doesn't work. I always rip it, or it just doesn't go on. One day I will master it, yours look amazing!
Looks like I might take a bit longer on the video than I planned but I just got to thinking.  I had issues with ripping when I tried peeling them off when they were still sort of wet.  Also if you are doing a clear coat make sure it's thick enough when it dries it come off easily but not so thick it doesn't apply right or curls.  When I take them off the stamp I start with my thumbnail around the edge and work my way in slowly turning the stamper as I go.  I have more luck that way then the plastic baggie because it's really hard to get the edges of the stamp on the plastic.  I hope that helps.


----------



## KarenBox (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so excited about this!


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, this looks amazing!  Been wanting to try stamping for a long time, i love the results of this method!  Can't wait to try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spark of Allure (Jan 4, 2014)

I love love love making reverse decals! Yours turned out perfectly!!! 

edit: no blog links, per TOS -kawaiimeows


----------



## Christa W (Feb 7, 2014)

I just put in an order for a ton of stamping plates today including some that are going to great for decals.  I can't wait.  I will be doing a video when I do.  I can't wait!!


----------



## allen john (Sep 19, 2014)

Next you trim off any excess you have (you can do some trimming before it's on the nail too if its a smaller design.  I didn't because this was my first time and I wasn't sure how much I would need to grab it.


----------



## ssunnysideup (Feb 10, 2015)




----------

